

Achieving a profitable product/market fit - wensing
http://wensing.tumblr.com/post/2976690885/achieving-a-profitable-product-market-fit

======
SaintSal
Good post. Points out the real need of other methodologies like Customer
Development and Business Model Generation for finding _profitable_
product/market fit.

Leancamp's a good example of this too. It has product/market fit, and passes
the Net Promoter / Sean Ellis tests. But the business model itself isn't
easily sustainable or scalable, which is where I've had to place my attention
the last few months.

------
SaintSal
David Heinemeier Hansson of 37 Signals made the same point about pricing at
SXSW last year. He encouraged people to charge more, and pointed out that 37
Signals' experience is that the quality of customer feedback and customer
relationship goes up with the more you charge.

